
EMT Automation Smart Pump controller A better alternative to floating switch - Alexguru
https://everymantechnologies.com
======
Alexguru
Every Man technologies is a solutions company that build hardware solutions.
We noticed the stress associated with pumping water to your home water tank
especially in areas where power is very unstable like in most parts of
Nigeria, where also access to clean reliable water is unavailable as most
homes depend on bore holes or reservoirs. We built a smart pump controller
that automatically detects when the water in the tank is low and start pumping
water automatically, then stops the pumping machine when the tank is full. The
device also protects the pumping machine from power surges that are capable of
destroying the pumping machine.

